# 14x7 vs 13x7?



## golden age (Mar 9, 2007)

i'm sure this topic has been battled before but i wanted to know what the people think about 14x7 vs 13x7 on a 64 impala? i've got 13x7 100 spokes on it right now and it's great but it bounces a bit when i get on the highway. i've heard the 14x7 will ride smoother on the highway and cut down on some of the bounce. i know 13x7 is the o.g. way but the highway is my way. anything to add???


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

I have 14x7 on my 67, it was too low with 13's. Also 14's put less wear on your trannny.


----------



## SYCKO-AZ (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jul 14 2008, 04:04 PM~11086579
> *I have 14x7 on my 67, it was too low with 13's.  Also 14's put less wear on your trannny.
> *


YEP


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

i think 13's look alot better..
14's are alot safer..


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Run 13's. The only 14's to roll are stocks.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

13's Tires are cheap and available, look better on most cars, and sit lower. But will put a little extra strain on the drivetrain.

14's Miles will be a bit more accurate but car will sit higher, and tires are more $$$ and are getter harder to come by.


For the bounce, accumulators and/or shocks. the right spring setup will also go a long way as far as how much it bounces. Tire size isn't going to play into it that much unless you were talking 155/80 13 vs. say a 295/25 22. What pressure are you running in the tires and how much weight in the trunk will also effect the bounciness.


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

nothing but 13's on a impala 14's look too big but still don't look that bad


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

Anything bigger than 13'' should be on a DONK website.


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheydogge_@Jul 14 2008, 08:39 PM~11089006
> *Anything bigger than 13'' should be on a DONK website.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Jul 15 2008, 12:08 AM~11089368
> *:uh:
> *


x2 for retards

Hate this on 14's but it's them haters that are the first to jock this mafucca...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

bro go with 14s i know they will look big on a 64 like the rest said 14 will put less stress on the transmission and i doubt you want to rebuild or buy a new tranny when yours goes out from the 13s  .


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 14 2008, 10:18 PM~11089532
> *x2 for retards
> 
> Hate this on 14's but it's them haters that are the first to jock this mafucca...
> ...


x34545654424645654564353456345  and that 61 is clean


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

It's funny cause alot people say, "real riders roll 13's" if that statement was the case, then LIFESTYLE C.C. wouldn't be the most respected car club in Lowriding.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jul 14 2008, 07:04 PM~11086579
> *was too low with 13's.  .
> *


AINT THAT THE WHOLE POINT OF HYDYRAULICS? 13S THE WAY THE GO.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 15 2008, 11:49 AM~11092663
> *It's funny cause alot people say, "real riders roll 13's" if that statement was the case then, LIFESTYLE C.C. wouldn't be the most respected car club in Lowriding.
> *


THE DONT DRIVE THERE CARS EVERY WHERE THOUGH


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jul 14 2008, 07:15 PM~11087067
> *Run 13's. The only 14's to roll are stocks.
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 15 2008, 11:53 AM~11092687
> *THE DONT DRIVE THERE CARS EVERY WHERE THOUGH
> *


Yea, ok. 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=7d8GP3nWC94&feature=related


----------



## golden age (Mar 9, 2007)

ok. that's what i thought i would hear. i knew 14's would be a better ride but i had to try the 13's for myself. they do look good but the 14" isn't that much different looking. hopefully they will ride a little better and safer going 60 on the highway!


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by golden age_@Jul 15 2008, 03:23 PM~11094825
> *ok.  that's what i thought i would hear.  i knew 14's would be a better ride but i had to try the 13's for myself.  they do look good but the 14" isn't that much different looking.  hopefully they will ride a little better and safer going 60 on the highway!
> *


 :yes: It's only an inch. It's not like you're wanting to throw 17's or 18's on, that would look different.



That said, I roll 60+ in my big body on 13's :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 15 2008, 04:03 PM~11094692
> *Yea, ok.
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=7d8GP3nWC94&feature=related
> *


that was no disrespects tords lifestyle they hot, but i guess im saying like street riderz?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 15 2008, 06:25 PM~11095748
> *that was no disrespects tords lifestyle they hot, but i guess im saying like street riderz?
> *


Digging your hole deeper. lol. :biggrin:

It's an ignorant statement, period. 

Lowriding is, 13's, 14's. Love it, and keep it low.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

my bad i dont know what im sayin lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 15 2008, 06:34 PM~11095815
> *my bad i dont know what im sayin lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i just dont like 14s


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 15 2008, 06:45 PM~11095882
> *i just dont like 14s
> *


They both are great as long as the car lays low. :biggrin:


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

14s suck


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

13'S 14'S WHATEVER!! ON THAT 61, YOU CAN HAVE STOCKS ON IT AND IT'S STILL NICE!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Why does everybody say shit about the tranny and drivetain? 

Just run the tire size you want and get the rearend set up with a lower number gear to get the cruising r.p.m. back to a normal range. Better yet put an overdrive tranny in it and step out of the stone age :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

13s or 14s on a lowrider 
15s is its a muscle car


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cheydogge_@Jul 15 2008, 07:43 PM~11096359
> *14s suck
> *


:around:


----------



## golden age (Mar 9, 2007)

i'm sure most people wouldn't even be able to tell 13's or 14's unless you really look them. or you're a muscle car and then 13's and 14's are way to small and you should sell them and get some real tires (that's what an ol' timer told me the other day about my 13's.)


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 15 2008, 06:04 PM~11096022
> *They both are great as long as the car lays low.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 15 2008, 10:12 PM~11098162
> *Why does everybody say shit about the tranny and drivetain?
> 
> Just run the tire size you want and get the rearend set up with a lower number gear to get the cruising r.p.m. back to a normal range. Better yet put an overdrive tranny in it and step out of the stone age :uh:
> *


Seriously


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheydogge_@Jul 15 2008, 04:43 PM~11096359
> *14s suck
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 15 2008, 08:12 PM~11098162
> *Why does everybody say shit about the tranny and drivetain?
> 
> Just run the tire size you want and get the rearend set up with a lower number gear to get the cruising r.p.m. back to a normal range. Better yet put an overdrive tranny in it and step out of the stone age :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup: 
put some 175/75's on them or even the 5.20's and they'll look just as good as the 13's......


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 15 2008, 10:12 PM~11098162
> *Why does everybody say shit about the tranny and drivetain?
> 
> Just run the tire size you want and get the rearend set up with a lower number gear to get the cruising r.p.m. back to a normal range. Better yet put an overdrive tranny in it and step out of the stone age :uh:
> *


Smaller wheels will wear the trans faster than if you left the stocks on, especially if you do a lot of highway driving. I honestly don't believe it's even worth worrying about though in the same way that deleting the air pump on a car will cause the catalytic convertor to not last as long. It's a long term thing over 10's of thousands of miles, if not 100+ thousand. Just keep your ride well maintained and don't even worry about it.


I don't see anything wrong with 14's either, they just make my car sit higher and look too big to me on my particular ride.


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

14s suck


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheydogge_@Jul 16 2008, 06:58 PM~11105884
> *14s suck
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jul 16 2008, 11:22 AM~11103273
> *:thumbsup:
> put some 175/75's on them or even the 5.20's and they'll look just as good as the 13's......
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheydogge_@Jul 16 2008, 04:58 PM~11105884
> *14s suck
> *


 :loco: :buttkick:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i dont like 14s just like i dont like fat white walls


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

14s suck


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 14 2008, 03:44 PM~11086883
> *i think 13's look alot better..
> 14's are alot safer..
> *


x2


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheydogge_@Jul 17 2008, 08:10 AM~11110562
> *14s suck
> *


and so do you...... 13's dont fit on everything dipshit.... :uh:


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 17 2008, 08:25 AM~11110636
> *and so do you...... 13's dont fit on everything dipshit.... :uh:
> *


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 17 2008, 11:25 AM~11110636
> *13's dont fit on everything dipshit.... :uh:
> *


yea they do :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 17 2008, 10:03 AM~11111357
> *yea they do :biggrin:
> *


just cause they fit , dont mean there safe, i drive alot , so for me 14's are the way to go , plus i hate grinding calipers to fit 13's, its stupid, one inch dont make a difference....


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

13's are just as safe as 14's..........if you disagree,please enlight'n me.........cuz Ive been rolling both sizes since 1993....(5.20's13's and 14's----5.60/14's-----175/75/14's------155/80/13's-----165/80/13's).......with out and with a shit load of batteries in the back..........


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 17 2008, 11:48 PM~11116577
> *just cause they fit , dont mean there safe, i drive alot , so for me 14's are the way to go , plus i hate grinding calipers to fit 13's, its stupid, one inch dont make a difference....
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: tell them DanielDucati :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jul 17 2008, 10:05 PM~11117364
> *13's are just as safe as 14's..........if you disagree,please enlight'n me.........cuz Ive been rolling both sizes since 1993....(5.20's13's and 14's----5.60/14's-----175/75/14's------155/80/13's-----165/80/13's).......with out and with a shit load of batteries in the back..........
> *


hearse, VERY fucking heavy, driven on the highway daily ........in excess of 80 mph......


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

im having the same issue i got a 81 parisienne... i dont know whether to go with 13's or 14's... stock suspension but a daily driver... what would be best... hydros will come on next year (fuck) but i want the wheels now... people say 13's bad for your tranny???


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

im having the same issue i got a 81 parisienne... i dont know whether to go with 13's or 14's... stock suspension but a daily driver... what would be best... hydros will come on next year (fuck) but i want the wheels now... people say 13's bad for your tranny???


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 18 2008, 12:35 AM~11118236
> *hearse, VERY fucking heavy, driven on the highway daily ........in excess of 80 mph......
> *


12 batteries,fully reinforced frame on a 79 coup de ville,sittin on 13" daytons,Daily highway driver back in 94.....that weighed almost twice what your hearse weighs.....its all preference homie......I'll tellyou though ,I wouldnt really trust china's with that much weight.......Its got to be real D'z or Z'z especially if its a daily driver but thats me...........


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Jul 18 2008, 11:43 AM~11119655
> *im having the same issue i got a 81 parisienne... i dont know whether to go with 13's or 14's... stock suspension but a daily driver... what would be best...  hydros will come on next year (fuck) but i want the wheels now... people say 13's bad for your tranny???
> *


IF YOU AINT GOT THE JUICE YET JUST PUT 14S FOR THE TIME BEING THEN GET YOUR 13S AND JUICE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jul 18 2008, 12:08 PM~11119828
> *12 batteries,fully reinforced frame on a 79 coup de ville,sittin on 13" daytons,Daily highway driver back in 94.....that weighed almost twice what your hearse weighs.....its all preference homie......I'll tellyou though ,I wouldnt really trust china's with that much weight.......Its got to be real D'z or Z'z especially if its a daily driver but thats me...........
> *


NOW THATS LOWRIDING


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 18 2008, 10:44 AM~11120542
> *NOW THATS LOWRIDING
> *


 :yes:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

79 coupe , 2 pumps , 6 batts, partial wrap, 14 inch d's i still say fuck 13's on anything that requires grinding.....



















real deals, no china shit here...... :biggrin:


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

You are worried about grinding calipers for 13s but cut the car for hydraulics :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

its not that im worried, i just think its dumb. i can fit a 14 and get the same look as a 13, with less work , why grind the calipers ?thers a reason they dont fit, THEY ARE TOO SMALL. :uh: i really dont see what the big deal is , now if it was a choice between 13 and 15 inch rims , that would be a good debate, but the avarage dipshit cant tell them apart , thats all......


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheydogge_@Jul 18 2008, 06:23 PM~11123836
> *You are worried about grinding calipers for 13s but cut the car for hydraulics :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Now thats funny.... :


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 17 2008, 12:13 AM~11108022
> *i dont like 14s just like i dont like fat white walls
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cheydogge_@Jul 18 2008, 09:23 PM~11123836
> *You are worried about grinding calipers for 13s but cut the car for hydraulics :roflmao:
> *


 :around: :nono: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------

